# Bunk Boards



## sacalait59 (Jun 8, 2009)

My fenders just rub on my boat when trailered. If I raise my bunk boards will this cause me to have to back further to launch my boat? Will this affect pulling the boat any? :?:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 8, 2009)

a picture would help but raising your bunks shouldnt affect pulling it at all. you are raising it up so you will have to back down more, but it should only be inch's


----------



## ben2go (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes,raising your bottom bunks will cause you to have to back down the ramp further to launch.It will not affect the towing at all.Do you have room to space the fenders out away from the trailer frame and boat?You only need an inch of clearance between the fender and the side of the tire.Do you have side bunks or guide ons(AKA goal posts) on your trailer?You maybe able to move those in a little to keep the boat from shifting on the trailer.Pics of your set up may bring in some other ideas.


----------



## sacalait59 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry don't have any pics, good idea i do have room to move fenders out. Think a block of wood would work it wont have much weight to support. All I need is about an 1 1/4 " clearence.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 10, 2009)

Wood should work or big flat fender washers.They can be bought at most hardware stores and home improvement centers.After spacing the fenders you may be able to lower the boat some.


----------



## sacalait59 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------



## ben2go (Jun 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

